# Saccade airplay



## Numa24 (19 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un apple TV, et lorsque j'utilise airplay en mode recopie de l'écran (aussi bien avec un appareil iOS que avec mon macbook pro), j'ai des saccades sur ma télévision : curseur qui se déplace en se téléportant, vidéo non fluide avec VLC, jeux iphone non fluide.

Je voulais savoir si cela pouvait venir de mon routeur wifi ? J'ai branché mon apple TV en ethernet dessus, c'est un TP link TL WR710N.

De plus, je n'arrive pas a connecter mon macbook en peer to peer avec l'apple TV, j'ai tout le temps une erreur.
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## iphone5stiti (28 Mars 2015)

Personnellement je viens de l'acheter également et aucun problème pour moi ! Juste top


----------



## Numa24 (28 Mars 2015)

Depuis que j'ai désactivé le bluetooth, ça marche mieux, mais d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net, ça viendrait du fait que j'utilise un réseau wifi b/g, avec un macbook pro retina récent.


----------



## Djipsy5 (26 Juin 2015)

B


iphone5stiti a dit:


> Personnellement je viens de l'acheter également et aucun problème pour moi ! Juste top


Bonsoir, peux-tu s'il te plaît me donner la configuration de ton Wi-fi (spécification, marque, modèle) ? J'en ai vraiment besoin car Airplay me fait des siennes quand je recopie l'écran de mon MacBook Pro


----------

